# inspector



## reka39

Hello!
How do you say in Pt 'inspector' that is the person who randomly gets on buses/trains to checks if you have the ticket or your ticket is valid ? And, how do you call the fine that he eventually emits? I was talking to a Portuguese some days ago and it seems to me he employed a word that starts with 'r'. Thank you for you help.


----------



## Vanda

No BRasil dizemos fiscal. The fine: multa. But we have fiscais only on intermuncipal trips.


----------



## reka39

Thank you Vanda for your contribution. Once I heard 'fiscalização' with reference to random controls in Brazilian streets. What forms of checks do you have in municipal trips?


----------



## Archimec

Começado por "r", será "revisor" ?


----------



## reka39

correto! isso é aquilo que ele disse. Há outra palabras que têm o mesmo sentido de 'multa'?


----------



## Rhetorica

reka39 said:


> correto! isso é aquilo que ele disse. Há outra palabras que têm o mesmo sentido de 'multa'?



Há "coima", mas é um termo mais formal.


----------



## Ruca

Rhetorica said:


> Há "coima", mas é um termo mais formal.




Olá,

Pelo que sei, multa e coima são ambas penalidades, mas são utilizadas em contextos diferentes. A multa resulta de um ação judicial enquanto a coima resulta de um processo administrativo.

Quanto a fiscal e revisor, parece-me que também são palavras que são utilizadas em situações um pouco diferentes. O  revisor é o funcionário que viaja a bordo dos comboios e autocarros para verificar os bilhetes. Em alguns casos, o revisor pode vender o bilhete dentro do comboio ou do autocarro. Atualmente, parece-me que já só há revisores nos comboios, uma vez que nos autocarros os bilhetes são vendidos pelo motorista, aquando da entrada do utente. Já o fiscal é o funcionário que fiscaliza pontualmente um determinado transporte. Por exemplo, no metro não há revisor porque os utentes validam os bilhetes numa máquina colocada à entrada da estação, mas existem fiscais que pontualmente entram num comboio para verificarem se as pessoas que nele viajam estão munidas do bilhete necessário.


----------



## reka39

Hello! I couldn't undestand the difference between revisor and fiscais. At the best of my knowledge/experience in Italy you can't but a ticket on board, and so if they find you without a valid ticket you will get a 'multa' - so we have 'revisores' according to your definition. Perhaps are 'fiscais' the workers that are at the entrance of metro stations (turnstiles,..) and control that everybody print/validate the tickets? Thank you.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! I couldn't undestand the difference between revisor and fiscais. At the best of my knowledge/experience in Italy you can't but a ticket on board, and so if they find you without a valid ticket you will get a 'multa' - so we have 'revisores' according to your definition. Perhaps are 'fiscais' the workers that are at the entrance of metro stations (turnstiles,..) and control that everybody print/validate the tickets? Thank you.



Olá reka!

Não é bem assim. 
Os revisores viajam permanentemente nos comboios e passam por todas as carruagens e passageiros para verem se têm bilhetes e se os passes sociais estão dentro da validade.
Os fiscais entram de vez em quando no  metro para verificar se os passageiros têm bilhetes e válidos. É uma entrada aleatória (do ponto de vista do passageiro) e verificam também aleatoriamente os passageiros.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Não é bem assim.
> Os revisores viajam permanentemente nos comboios e passam por todas as carruagens e passageiros para verem se têm bilhetes e se os passes sociais estão dentro da validade.
> Os fiscais entram de vez em quando no  metro para verificar se os passageiros têm bilhetes e válidos. É uma entrada aleatória (do ponto de vista do passageiro) e verificam também aleatoriamente os passageiros.



Thanks marta12, now it's pretty clear. Probably the person I was talking with was wrong, he should had said 'fiscais' not 'revisores'. But all the 'fiscais' that I met, both in my country and abroad, use to check all the passengers that are travelling in the bus, not just who they want.


----------



## J. Bailica

Só para complicar um pouco mais ainda a coisa, darei já de seguida a minha achega:

Eu penso, mas tenho somente uma ideia bastante vaga disto, muito longe de qualquer certeza, mas diria que penso que os bilhetes começaram por ser vendidos em bilheteiras, nas estações dos comboios. Não havia necessidade de uma palavra para essa função, era tudo «billheteiras» [digo eu  ]. Ou até pode havido essa função, a respectiva pessoa que a cumpria (já a bordo dos comboios (e etc...?)), e a respectiva palavra, ou seja  o nome, para a designar. E talvez ainda haja, mas terá caído em desuso. Mas o que certamenre sempre houve foi revisores e / ou fiscais. Pelo próprio significado se percebe que a sua função não seria vender bilhetes. Isto porque na minha zona,  e como já referiu o Ruca, quando ia de autocarro para a escola, chamávamos 'revisor' ao senhor que, fundamentalmente, vendia os bilhetes a que entrava em cada paragem, mas que também passava revista, isto é, fiscalizava os passes (cartões pré-pagos - mas não de telemóvel, evidentemente - com duração de um mês, por exemplo. 
Entretanto terá havido necessidade de fazer surgir, se é que não houve sempre com esse mesmo nome, isso é que eu não sei, a figura do fiscal. Porquê? Porque, com percurso de tranportes públicos cada vez mais entremeados com paragens cada vez mais recorrentes, e com a chegada do passe social (ou de outro tipo), tornou-se quase impossível ao revisor verificar a validade do passe, a coincidência da foto com a cara do portador, etc. Para incutir o medo aos 'passageiros clandestinos' de serem apanhados [acho eu que foi isso], inclusive aos do metro ou de outros sistemas de vendas automático de bilhetes (ou o "motorista-bilhetista"), como já foi lembrado, surgiu [continuo eu a achar que foi por isso] a figura do fiscal que nunca se sabe quando ou onde pode entrar. 

Entretanto, com tanta personagem nesta belíssima história [especulativa] do transporte público português, começámos a chamar indiferentemente 'revisor' ou 'fiscal' a todo esse tipo de gente, ou muitos são os que o fazem. Para nos facilitar a vida a nós, e complicar a dos estrangeiros, tal como a Reka (sempre a pensar em si, veja lá a sorte...).

.


----------



## reka39

J. Bailica said:


> Só para complicar um pouco mais ainda a coisa, darei já de seguida a minha achega:
> 
> Eu penso, mas tenho somente uma ideia bastante vaga disto, muito longe de qualquer certeza, mas diria que penso que os bilhetes começaram por ser vendidos em bilheteiras, nas estações dos comboios. Não havia necessidade de uma palavra para essa função, era tudo «billheteiras» [digo eu  ]. Ou até pode havido essa função, a respectiva pessoa que a cumpria (já a bordo dos comboios (e etc...?)), e a respectiva palavra, ou seja  o nome, para a designar. E talvez ainda haja, mas terá caído em desuso. Mas o que certamenre sempre houve foi revisores e / ou fiscais. Pelo próprio significado se percebe que a sua função não seria vender bilhetes. Isto porque na minha zona,  e como já referiu o Ruca, quando ia de autocarro para a escola, chamávamos 'revisor' ao senhor que, fundamentalmente, vendia os bilhetes a que entrava em cada paragem, mas que também passava revista, isto é, fiscalizava os passes (cartões pré-pagos - mas não de telemóvel, evidentemente - com duração de um mês, por exemplo.
> Entretanto terá havido necessidade de fazer surgir, se é que não houve sempre com esse mesmo nome, isso é que eu não sei, a figura do fiscal. Porquê? Porque, com percurso de tranportes públicos cada vez mais entremeados com paragens cada vez mais recorrentes, e com a chegada do passe social (ou de outro tipo), tornou-se quase impossível ao revisor verificar a validade do passe, a coincidência da foto com a cara do portador, etc. Para incutir o medo aos 'passageiros clandestinos' de serem apanhados [acho eu que foi isso], inclusive aos do metro ou de outros sistemas de vendas automático de bilhetes (ou o "motorista-bilhetista"), como já foi lembrado, surgiu [continuo eu a achar que foi por isso] a figura do fiscal que nunca se sabe quando ou onde pode entrar.
> 
> Entretanto, com tanta personagem nesta belíssima história [especulativa] do transporte público português, começámos a chamar indiferentemente 'revisor' ou 'fiscal' a todo esse tipo de gente, ou muitos são os que o fazem. Para nos facilitar a vida a nós, e complicar a dos estrangeiros, tal como a Reka (sempre a pensar em si, veja lá a sorte...).
> 
> .



Thank you for sharing here this story from Portugal! When have you last seen a 'revisor'? It seems a pretty old system, and quite expensive for the transport company!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> When have you last seen a 'revisor'?



Whenever I travel long distance by train (commuting is a different issue, as control is usually effected by automatic means)



reka39 said:


> It seems a pretty old system, and quite expensive for the transport company!



Really, reka? So, what about the Italian _'controllore'_, the French _'contrôleur_', the Spanish _'revisor_', the English '_ticket collector_'. Just board a Trenitalia, SNCF, Renfe, or Virgin train and you will find one, that's for sure.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Whenever I travel long distance by train (commuting is a different issue, as control is usually effected by automatic means)
> 
> 
> 
> Really, reka? So, what about the Italian _'controllore'_, the French _'contrôleur_', the Spanish _'revisor_', the English '_ticket collector_'. Just board a Trenitalia, SNCF, Renfe, or Virgin train and you will find one, that's for sure.



I was commening J. Bailicathat was talking about autocarros. We don't have revisor in the bus, we have fiscais.


----------



## J. Bailica

Já pouco importa, mas antes de mais nada deixa-me ao menos corrigir aquele erro do meu atabalhoado 'post' anterior.



J. Bailica said:


> Só para complicar um pouco mais ainda a coisa, darei já de seguida a minha achega:
> 
> Eu penso, mas tenho somente (...)  Isto porque na minha zona,  e como já referiu o Ruca, quando ia de autocarro para a escola, chamávamos 'revisor' ao senhor que, fundamentalmente, vendia os bilhetes a *quem* entrava em cada paragem, mas que também passava revista, isto é, fiscalizava os passes (cartões pré-pagos - mas não de telemóvel, evidentemente - com duração de um mês, por exemplo.
> 
> .





Então agora, Reka, eu dá-me ideia que o sistema dos revisores e/ou fiscais se usa cada vez menos. 
Falando concretamente daquilo que é a minha experiência. Na minha infância e juventude, e na minha zona, os revisores viajavam sempre a bordo dos autocarros mais frequentados; vendiam bilhetes, através de uma maquineta que traziam a tiracolo, e verificavam os passes de toda a gente que entrasse nas paregens dos autocarros. Os fiscais, por seu turno, entravam aleatoriamente ns autocarros, em paragens também aleatórias, e podiam verificar os bilhetes ou passes de toda a gente, ou só o de alguns (uma verificação também aleatória, portanto). 

Pode parecer estranho, mas isto era necessário por haver muitos passageiros em trajectos muitíssimo curtos, nomeadamente jovens estudantes. Posso dizer que num trajecto com apenas 10 km, aproximadamente, havia 5 ou 6 paragens, nas quais se concentravam tantos estudantes que, nas horas de maior movimento, eram necessários 2 autocarros, um atrás do outro - e bem cheios - para levar toda a gente. 

Entretanto este sistema ficou obsoleto, por aqui. As escolas passaram a ter transportes próprios (aqueles de que falei eram transportes públicos), surgiram mais escolas e o número de estudantes passou a ser bem menor, para dar alguns exemplos. 


Eu raramente uso tranportes públicos há já bastante tempo, e não sei se o meu testemunho é particularmente válido, mas não me surpreenderia se, de há uns 15 ou 20 anos para cá, os fiscais e os revisores tivessem praticamente desaparecido nos autocarros chamados «camionetas de carreira», que fazem o transporte público local. 

Mas, como tentei explicar na resposta anterior, o que se passa num local e numa época pode diferir um pouco do que se passa noutros locais ou épocas.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> não me surpreenderia se, de há uns 15 ou 20 anos para cá, os fiscais e os revisores tivessem praticamente desaparecido nos autocarros chamados «camionetas de carreira», que fazem o transporte público local.



O regime de _'agente único_' (papel desempenhado pelo motorista, obviamente) generalizou-se nos autocarros já há bastantes anos, especialmente nos transportes urbanos e locais. Na longa distância, em que há poucas paragens e quase sempre em estações rodoviárias, os títulos de transporte são adquiridos nas bilheteiras e conferidos pelo motorista quando o passageiro entra no veículo.


----------



## reka39

J. Bailica said:


> Já pouco importa, mas antes de mais nada deixa-me ao menos corrigir aquele erro do meu atabalhoado 'post' anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Então agora, Reka, eu dá-me ideia que o sistema dos revisores e/ou fiscais se usa cada vez menos.
> Falando concretamente daquilo que é a minha experiência. Na minha infância e juventude, e na minha zona, os revisores viajavam sempre a bordo dos autocarros mais frequentados; vendiam bilhetes, através de uma maquineta que traziam a tiracolo, e verificavam os passes de toda a gente que entrasse nas paregens dos autocarros. Os fiscais, por seu turno, entravam aleatoriamente ns autocarros, em paragens também aleatórias, e podiam verificar os bilhetes ou passes de toda a gente, ou só o de alguns (uma verificação também aleatória, portanto).
> 
> Pode parecer estranho, mas isto era necessário por haver muitos passageiros em trajectos muitíssimo curtos, nomeadamente jovens estudantes. Posso dizer que num trajecto com apenas 10 km, aproximadamente, havia 5 ou 6 paragens, nas quais se concentravam tantos estudantes que, nas horas de maior movimento, eram necessários 2 autocarros, um atrás do outro - e bem cheios - para levar toda a gente.
> 
> Entretanto este sistema ficou obsoleto, por aqui. As escolas passaram a ter transportes próprios (aqueles de que falei eram transportes públicos), surgiram mais escolas e o número de estudantes passou a ser bem menor, para dar alguns exemplos.
> 
> 
> Eu raramente uso tranportes públicos há já bastante tempo, e não sei se o meu testemunho é particularmente válido, mas não me surpreenderia se, de há uns 15 ou 20 anos para cá, os fiscais e os revisores tivessem praticamente desaparecido nos autocarros chamados «camionetas de carreira», que fazem o transporte público local.
> 
> Mas, como tentei explicar na resposta anterior, o que se passa num local e numa época pode diferir um pouco do que se passa noutros locais ou épocas.



Thanks for your further explaination. I still can't understand why fiscais where also employed, as you had a person on board who sold ticket, and why they checked people randomly on the bus. That's rather discriminatory.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your further explaination. I still can't understand why fiscais where also employed, as you had a person on board who sold ticket, and why they checked people randomly on the bus. That's rather discriminatory.



Olá reka

Não é bem uma discriminação, visto que tanto nos autocarros como nos comboios de pequeno curso, como no metro metro haverem muitas paragens e as  pessoas entrarem e saírem  com um fluxo enorme.


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your further explaination. I still can't understand why fiscais where also employed, as you had a person on board who sold ticket, and why they checked people randomly on the bus. That's rather discriminatory.



Exacto, como disse a Marta, o que melhor justifica a coexistência das duas figuras, revisor e fiscal, é o enorme fluxo de passageiros em alguns trajectos pequenos.

Cigindo-me ao exemplo que dei, pois é o que melhor conheço. Havia, em mais ou menos 10 km de percurso, cinco paragens, acho eu. Dá uma média de uma paragem de 2 em 2 km. Em algumas paragens, entravam, por vezes 10 ou mais passageiros (nomeadamente miúdos traquinas que se divertiam tentando enganar 'o sistema'), passageiros esses que se iam sentar aleatoriamente, entre os outros passageiros que já vinham a bordo. O revisor tinha de ir, logo depois, percorrer o corredor do autocarro (estando este já em andamento), tentar descortinar quais os passageiros que tinham acabado de entrar entre os restantes, vender bilhete aos que o requeriam (ajustando uns botões na máquina emissora de bilhetes, de acordo com a distância a percorrer indicada pelo 'cliente') , receber o dinheiro, fazer o troco; e, entretanto, verificar o passe daqueles que o tinham. Entretanto, tendo mal concluido ainda tudo isto, já o autocarro parava noutra paragem, 2 ou 3 km depois. E era o reinício de todo o processo. Havia um elevado grau de probabilidade de o revisor não fazer bem o seu trabalho e/ou de alguns se sentirem tentados a passear clandestinamente.

Por isso é que havia a figura do fiscal. Mas nem eram assim de uma "opressiva presença" digna de nota. Não me lembro bem, mas talvez fosse normal esses opressivos e discriminadores fiscais entrarem nalgum autocarro em que eu seguisse umas, sei lá, 3 ou 4 vezes *por ano*. Era o suficiente para para criar um certo clima de alerta entre os passageiros e até, digo eu, os revisores.


----------

